# THC producing plant that doesnt look like marijuana



## bts420 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok. Heres the idea. We would like to create a plant that produces large amounts of THC, but does not look, smell, or have physical properties of the cannabis plant. My thoughts on this: We need to start from a marijuana plant, because thats the only plant we know that produces THC in the amounts we want. This is just something we were wondering about and were not able to find info. on. Maybe start a sub forum or something that goes along with this kind of idea. thx for any info =)


----------



## AlphaNoN (Apr 26, 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] * Biochem 101: How to design a Cannabis-equivalent citrus plant* [/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Step One:*
Biochemically isolate all the required enzymes for the production of THC.[/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Step Two:*
Perform N-terminal sequencing on isolated enzymes, design degenerate PCR (polymerase chain reaction) primers and amplify the genes. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Step Three:*
Clone genes into an agrobacterial vector by introducing the desired piece of DNA into a plasmid containing a transfer or T-DNA. The mixture is transformed into Agrobacterium tumefaciens, a gram negative bacterium. [/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Step Four:*
Use the Agrobacterium tumefaciens to infect citrus plants after wounding. The transfer DNA will proceed to host cells by a mechanism similar to conjugation. The DNA is randomly integrated into the host genome and will be inherited. [/FONT] 
[/FONT]


----------



## iblazethatkush (Apr 26, 2008)

Dude, this would be so awesome. You don't know how much money I would pay for one seed of plant like this. This shit is way over my head, tho. I'm interested in seeing what some smarter ppl on here think.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Apr 26, 2008)

hahaha Like any Stoner is gonna Try to do that too a bunch of plants.

Theoretically it wouldnt be passable down through the seeds would it, you would have to do that to each and every plant you want to make THC.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Apr 26, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> hahaha Like any Stoner is gonna Try to do that too a bunch of plants.
> 
> Theoretically it wouldnt be passable down through the seeds would it, you would have to do that to each and every plant you want to make THC.


Good point. It has to be possible somehow. I would love to talk to a plant scientist (forgot the name lol) and see if it's theoretically possible. If so, I think I found my life's calling Thanks for the thread + rep.


----------



## AlphaNoN (Apr 26, 2008)

iblazethatkush said:


> Good point. It has to be possible somehow. I would love to talk to a plant scientist (forgot the name lol) and see if it's theoretically possible. If so, I think I found my life's calling Thanks for the thread + rep.


LoL "plant scientist" (botanist). But if you did indeed insert the necessary gene to produce THC into another plant via bacterial vector it *would* pass it on to it's offspring, that's how Monsanto created it's RoundUp Ready crops. An interesting side effect would be that once released into the wild your hybrid would "infect" other plants of the same species via cross pollination causing a percentage of their offspring to produce THC as well.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Apr 26, 2008)

Alpha you seem well versed in Bio Chemistry.

But Why has this not happened yet...

I would think someone somewhere would have done it...

Think of it every fruit you eat from now on gets you stoned...

The medical Patients would be all over it...

I do not see how you could affect its reproductive traits, since they were set at the "birth" of the plant. You are only imposing a gentic mutation essentialy right? 


The only way I thought it would be possible to actually procreate a "Marijuana 2" was to map its entire Gene Structure and let Genetisists go to town.

Much like they did the strawberry/Fish Blend (Cold weather Fruit)...ect..

You would have to buy the genetic blueprint before even thinking about altering it.

I dont know spell it out for me, I am rather slow, but very interested.

Thanks and cheers...


----------



## AlphaNoN (Apr 26, 2008)

It's very doable, but the investment needed to undertake such an operation is mind boggling. Finding, isolating, and extracting the genes that control THC production, then finding a suitable agro-bacteria to carry it into an equally suitable host plant would cost into the hundreds of millions. Only companies (such as monsanto) would be in a position to do such a thing, and they, of course, have no interest in a plant that would screw up the profit margins of their other products, or possibly infect a staple food product with an intoxicating substance.

If you need proof of it's reproductive capabilities just google "RoundUp Ready cross pollination" or a variation of those terms. People are afraid of it because Monsanto owns the patent on the very genetic makeup of their seeds, meaning that crops that have been cross pollinated and grown with "their genes" belong to the monsanto corporation.


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (Apr 26, 2008)

_"crops that have been cross pollinated and grown with "their genes" belong to the monsanto corporation."

_Wow, thats pretty crazy.
And yeah, most people that have the resources for something like that aren't the least bit interested in Cannabis. I think the real the innovation in pot is going to be when someone stabilizes a polyploidy strain. I've been messing around with this idea for awhile now and it shouldn't be too long before you all start seeing polyploidy strains on the market.


----------



## storm22 (Apr 26, 2008)

ive eaten a graple a apple that tastes like grapes


----------



## FootballFirst (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, you could just use the virus to transplant a new piece of DNA into the cells of the plant. This is completely within the realms of things science can do right now. This is the future and probably how cystic fibrosis and muscular dystrophy will be treated in humans.


----------



## thenoob888 (Apr 26, 2008)

High Times > A Florida Biochemist Designs a Citrus Tree with THC


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 26, 2008)

If they ever invent a plant that you can't overwater there will be no more questions here and RIU would probably dry up like a crack whore's coochie and never be heard from again.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 26, 2008)

thenoob888 said:


> High Times > A Florida Biochemist Designs a Citrus Tree with THC


That is fascinating. I WANT A SEED! I hereby guarantee whomever; that I will dedicate my growing life to raising that seed in a fitting and proper manner. In addition, I promise to spread the seed of this beautiful new plant far and wide and singing its praises to the end of my days. In fact, I will legally change my name to Johnny Orangeweed.

Please bless ME with a Orangeweed seed.

Thank you.


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

What we really need these scientists to do is make some kind of spores that grow into trichomes off of a piece of paper


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dammit. We have been conned.

South to the Future's World Wide Wire Service | Style | Find Articles at BNET.com
Oranges that get you high: A Florida Biochemist designs a citrus tree with THC.

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: Orange article
​​ Wow, that was a really nice piece of science fiction! Found out about it reading a Phish message board (Andy Gadiel's Phish Blog), and you had a lot of them fooled, and drooling over extra special screwdrivers! Anyway, I don't usually run across plant-molecular biology-based sci-fi in the press, so my hat is off to you (and your very good cloning summary, it's worthy of a college course). Cheers.
Mike Jacobs, UW Botany
Phish fans let the cat out of the bag and the Pot-Orange story hitchhiked its way across the USENET, various listservs, e-mail forwarding lists, and the like. Most often without the disclaimer attached. It appeared in a print newspaper under another writer's byline. The BBC called Florida State University in search of Professor Nanofsky. So did hundreds of regular folks who just wanted some seeds. The Hartford Courant put a reporter on the story. Talk-radio hosts across the country discussed the implications of crops bioengineered with narcotics in mind.
Subject: Re: Where did our Drug laws come from?
From: [email protected]
Date: 1998/11/20
Newsgroups: pgh.opinion,misc.survivalism,talk.politics.drugs
Consider the following article mentioned on Chuck Harter's For the People radio program. If you have a way to search for the original article, I would love to find it. Chuck described it as the strangest story he has ever heard in his life.
In 1984 a genetic biophysics researcher had a 16 year old son. His son was stopped by the GA (or Fla?) state patrol....
The post continues on to paraphrase the story of Hugo Nanovsky, adding quotations from "interviews" (not the World Wide Wire Service story) with the professor in which he expounds upon the political beliefs that led him to create the Pot Orange. The paraphrase is longer than the article as it was originally published.


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 27, 2008)

How awful. My heart goes out to you, Picasso.

I remember when I was younger, hearing about tomatoes with THC... but that could all be hearsay.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 27, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> How awful. My heart goes out to you, Picasso.
> 
> I remember when I was younger, hearing about tomatoes with THC... but that could all be hearsay.


My dreams of being Johnny Orangeweed were dashed up the cold hard rocks of reality. Now where is that plant Doctor? Time to get gene splicing and what not my brother. Make a THC Orange tree and I will make you rich beyond your wildest dreams.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 27, 2008)

This reminds me of "Tomacco" if anyone remembers that Simpsons episode.....


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 27, 2008)

Hahaha I remember that episode.

"Orange tree"? Pah. I say we make it tomatoes, so we still have an excuse to buy hydroponic equipment


----------



## gogrow (Apr 27, 2008)

natmoon said:


> What we really need these scientists to do is make some kind of spores that grow into trichomes off of a piece of paper


 
hell yeah!! skip all the bullshit


----------



## bts420 (May 6, 2008)

Wow all. Thanks for all the replys. So that thc orange tree and seed thing is just a myth? =( Well then i guess its up to us to research a way to get around these laws and produce a thc making plant without the looks or smell of marijuana. Thanks again for the interesting reads. Gl all in your quests!


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 6, 2008)

NO not nessecarily A myth, it is actually possible, however, with alot of research inspired by this thread and a great bowl in my hands, I have come to the conclusion and that is there is ONLY ONE company/ORG in the world capable of doing this....

monsanto

And they are never gonna take thier scientists time away from CORN to mess with POT..

Plus there is a huge problem with the cross polination of thier bio engineered corn taking over all corn, so if you made a tomato THC plant, it could possibly RUIN tomatos world over.

I personally like tomatos that dont get me stoned....


----------



## wackyzach89 (May 6, 2008)

alphaNoN doesnt know what hes talking about hes never grown cannabis and never completed a course of biochemistry in his lifetime. Hes just trying to make friends online by using creative terminology. Haha! "AGROBACTERIAL VECTOR"........your a clown bro lol


----------



## Picasso345 (May 6, 2008)

wackyzach89 said:


> alphaNoN doesnt know what hes talking about hes never grown cannabis and never completed a course of biochemistry in his lifetime. Hes just trying to make friends online by using creative terminology. Haha! "AGROBACTERIAL VECTOR"........your a clown bro lol



No, it's true. My recent approaches to improving genetic transformation of monocots based on agrobacterial vector systems, and the study also included the creation of a hybrid molecular agrobacterial vector admissible for the genetic plant transformation.


----------



## AlphaNoN (May 6, 2008)

lol.. don't feed the trolls.. "WackyZach89".. looking for love in all the wrong places lol..


----------



## anhedonia (May 6, 2008)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Picasso345 (May 6, 2008)

AlphaNoN said:


> lol.. don't feed the trolls.. "WackyZach89".. looking for love in all the wrong places lol..


Welp. That's the last we will be seeing of WackyZacky, lol.


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 7, 2008)

wackyzach89 said:


> alphaNoN doesnt know what hes talking about hes never grown cannabis and never completed a course of biochemistry in his lifetime. Hes just trying to make friends online by using creative terminology. Haha! "AGROBACTERIAL VECTOR"........your a clown bro lol


AS opposed to trying to make friends by putting people down?

your the clown here buddy...

Even if he is wrong at least he has something productive to add, so whats your rebutal, what is the correct method oh great wacky with one post???

Get Busted A hole...


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 7, 2008)

thenoob888 said:


> High Times > A Florida Biochemist Designs a Citrus Tree with THC



Dear lord can this be true?!


RIU unite, let us make the Jurassic park equivalent, a jungle full of fruit that gets you high. We would make billions!


----------



## pakalolo808 (May 7, 2008)

a friend of mine who is a biology prof. at UC riverside specializes in spiders and their silks. because of the amazing properties of spider silks (tensile strength, flexiblity, elasticity, etc.) some people want to find ways to utilize the silk. unfortunatley its really hard to extract the silk from the individual spiders.

to solve this problem, she put spider silk producing DNA into a tomato plant and that tomato plant produces spider silk proteins at from every cell of the plant. the same could be done with THC. 

having a THC producing tomato would be easy to do in comparison to other trans-species DNA transplanting that has been done (ie. spider silk-tomatoes, or glow in the dark mice)


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 7, 2008)

*Glow in the dark mice???? OMG why?????*


----------



## Gamberro (May 7, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> NO not nessecarily A myth, it is actually possible, however, with alot of research inspired by this thread and a great bowl in my hands, I have come to the conclusion and that is there is ONLY ONE company/ORG in the world capable of doing this....
> 
> monsanto
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me?? That would be brilliant.
Or, even better, if all the wheat got mutated into being THC-producing! AND THE RICE! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RandomJesus (May 7, 2008)

PolyploidyPrince said:


> _"crops that have been cross pollinated and grown with "their genes" belong to the monsanto corporation."
> 
> _Wow, thats pretty crazy.
> And yeah, most people that have the resources for something like that aren't the least bit interested in Cannabis. I think the real the innovation in pot is going to be when someone stabilizes a polyploidy strain. I've been messing around with this idea for awhile now and it shouldn't be too long before you all start seeing polyploidy strains on the market.


Monsanto has us cornholed


----------



## Gamberro (May 7, 2008)

Aren't 1/4 of Big Bud plants polyploidy? I may be totally wrong about this, but


----------



## Geneticist (May 7, 2008)

I'm a molecular biology and genetics student and we read about this sort of stuff all the time in the courses. yes it is a very doable thing, and I don't think it would require millions of dollars of research. They don't have to solve the thc producing mechanism and the gene interactions. You are not trying to find a cure to a disease like huntingtons or parkinsons. It should be enough to locate the thc producing gene by doing knockout studies. You could cross the 2 species in cellular level, eliminating the factors that prevents the crossing of the two species or using some other trick. It could be done well in 1-2 years in a sufficient genetics lab. Hell if I had my own lab I would get right to it.


----------



## Gamberro (May 7, 2008)

What kind of funding are we talking about? Under 2M?


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 7, 2008)

1-2 years in a sufficient genetics lab?

Build a organization willing to do this work, then enough funding for 1-2 of actual research then another year to actually produce the end product...

Were talking tens of millions....

unless you know a way to do all that for cheaper, PLUS at the end of your work, your just gonna get a visit by the DEA to classify your product on the Controlled substance list, so all your work is in VAIN...

Lets just keep pot, marijuana..

I happen to like ORanges, tomatoes, ect that dont get me stoned too..


----------



## Picasso345 (May 7, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> 1-2 years in a sufficient genetics lab?
> 
> Build a organization willing to do this work, then enough funding for 1-2 of actual research then another year to actually produce the end product...
> 
> ...


Relax, there are 100's of varieties of tomatoes and oranges as it is. Some natural, some man-made. A new marijuana orange won't jump into your shopping cart and then slip down your throat on their own when you aren't looking.


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 7, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Relax, there are 100's of varieties of tomatoes and oranges as it is. Some natural, some man-made. A new marijuana orange won't jump into your shopping cart and then slip down your throat on their own when you aren't looking.



If only they did


----------



## lovethegreen (May 7, 2008)

bts420 said:


> Ok. Heres the idea. We would like to create a plant that produces large amounts of THC, but does not look, smell, or have physical properties of the cannabis plant. My thoughts on this: We need to start from a marijuana plant, because thats the only plant we know that produces THC in the amounts we want. This is just something we were wondering about and were not able to find info. on. Maybe start a sub forum or something that goes along with this kind of idea. thx for any info =)


A few breeders I know of are working on that strains that don't look a lot like cannabis. Fet hasn't put this(Dizzy) out to market yet but when he does looks like it could be fun to grow. The pics are Fet's not mine.


----------



## Gamberro (May 7, 2008)

Ahh, I see, sort of like the cabbot concept! That's clever. I actually have a few young plants in my assortment right now that are, well... in my hysteria, I was tempted to think they might be a new species. They do not look like pot plants. I'll put them in a larger pot soon and we'll see what comes of them.


----------



## Suci (May 7, 2008)

hope you have a degree in gene sequncing(splol) or/and chemical engineering + a lab to do it


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 7, 2008)

lovethegreen said:


> A few breeders I know of are working on that strains that don't look a lot like cannabis. Fet hasn't put this(Dizzy) out to market yet but when he does looks like it could be fun to grow. The pics are Fet's not mine.



Dam thats real cool!! I wonder what that baby would look like under a 1000w


----------



## Gamberro (May 7, 2008)

Wimpier. And why would you camoflauge something, just to stick it under a grow light? Never mind, never mind...


----------



## bts420 (May 7, 2008)

The idea is to have it camoflauged from the authorities. Grow lights are legal and many people grow other types of plants indoors. It would be nice to be able to invite people over and not have them ask why my house reeks of marijuana or have johnny 5-O looking right at my plants and not have a clue.. hehehe
A dream ... maybe... time will tell


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 8, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Relax, there are 100's of varieties of tomatoes and oranges as it is. Some natural, some man-made. A new marijuana orange won't jump into your shopping cart and then slip down your throat on their own when you aren't looking.


Actually it would, Monsanto is having serious problems with cross pollination..

There modified corn is taking over entire fields of organic corn.
Some cross pollination has spread hundreds of miles from the source...

You really think you can mess with the genitics of something and expect nature to not interact with it?

Personally I think if you are in the US or UK you cant even begin to mess with something like this before you would be shut down....


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 8, 2008)

HELL NO! I will make a secret-underground lab! I will make this! you all will worship me, and I shall be stoned! anyway.....so I gots a question. doesn't thc need to be heated to a certain degree before it becomes active? I don't think an orange would burn that well. what about using a flower instead of an orange or whatever. something that produces something that can be smoked


----------



## pakalolo808 (May 8, 2008)

dude u totally can. like i said a friend of mine (prof at UC riverside) won a Mccarthy fellows award for her work on spider silk. 

She created a tomato plant that produced spider silk proteins (legally), so if u had the right lab u could totally make this legally, as a substitute for medicinal marijuana. U just have to control pollination (if u made it into a clone only or female plant then u would have no problems). The reason monsanto corn is spreading is that corn plants have both female and male parts so all their plants have the changed sperms.


----------



## Gamberro (May 8, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> HELL NO! I will make a secret-underground lab! I will make this! you all will worship me, and I shall be stoned! anyway.....so I gots a question. doesn't thc need to be heated to a certain degree before it becomes active? I don't think an orange would burn that well. what about using a flower instead of an orange or whatever. something that produces something that can be smoked


Fuck smoking, I'd be making the best hash oil this side of the Pacific.


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 8, 2008)

lovethegreen said:


> A few breeders I know of are working on that strains that don't look a lot like cannabis. Fet hasn't put this(Dizzy) out to market yet but when he does looks like it could be fun to grow. The pics are Fet's not mine.


 Hey LTG!! Good to see ya here man 

You're right about Fet's gear...I wish he'd release it though..people are losin patience!


----------



## ToastedFox (May 8, 2008)

AlphaNoN said:


> It's very doable, but the investment needed to undertake such an operation is mind boggling. Finding, isolating, and extracting the genes that control THC production, then finding a suitable agro-bacteria to carry it into an equally suitable host plant would cost into the hundreds of millions. Only companies (such as monsanto) would be in a position to do such a thing, and they, of course, have no interest in a plant that would screw up the profit margins of their other products, or possibly infect a staple food product with an intoxicating substance.
> 
> If you need proof of it's reproductive capabilities just google "RoundUp Ready cross pollination" or a variation of those terms. People are afraid of it because Monsanto owns the patent on the very genetic makeup of their seeds, meaning that crops that have been cross pollinated and grown with "their genes" belong to the monsanto corporation.


Yeah back when I was still in college my farming economics class had a debate on them, I'm for genetic modding of plants but think we need to lay laws down so you can't copyright existing genes and such. (Thats like copyrighting the apple or orange imo)


You'd have to keep it very quiet in the US, the DEA would be kicking in your door so fast your head would spin. lol


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 8, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Fuck smoking, I'd be making the best hash oil this side of the Pacific.


 
FUCK HASH OIL, I love smoking, and I'm the one that's gonna do it, I get to pick the plant. your free to try it your way, but I will succeed before you!

idea! do ya's think I could make some superweed like this


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 8, 2008)

winnn420 said:


> lmao...attack of the thc tomatoes!!!


 *Killer tomatoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gamberro (May 11, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> FUCK HASH OIL, I love smoking


You can smoke hash oil diptard.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 11, 2008)

whatever, I love smoking weed, what the fuck is hash oil s'posed to be anyway, why do I need it. and since it's hash OIL I'm assuming you can't roll it up


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 11, 2008)

Spread it on a paper and twist it up....


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 11, 2008)

ok, didn't think of that. I don't even really care, I just said fuck hash oil cause the one guy said fuck smoking. but bud is always going to be my favorite to smoke, I just love it. the way you gotta break it up and your fingers get all sticky, the smell of it, the look of it, everything. and wouldn't you rather be walkin down the street and see some tulips or something and just pluck the petals off and pack em in your pipe(you'd probably have to dry em first, though, so that probably won't work) but it's easier than making hash oil, otherwise hash oil would be alot more popular


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 11, 2008)

Personally I don't smoke oil much because of the chemicals involved, but it depends on who makes it too.....


----------



## anhedonia (May 11, 2008)

ive made honey oil on a couple occaisions. Very simple process to extract resins from plant with butane. Of course you have to let the butane completely evaporate which may take a day or so.
If I could smoke hash oil all the time, I would take honey oil any day. 
ITs so smooth and tastes like the weed you extracted from. And you can take massive hits and hold it in a couple seconds and not have to worry about coughing. 
And people report to hallucinate off of it. Honey oil is acctually alot of fun.


----------



## jointluver (May 11, 2008)

I am also interested in this, good luck tho.


----------



## asf2j (May 11, 2008)

its possible, but not feasible. if that makes sense. 

in other words, the scientific community knows(well not completely) most of the biochemical pathways and gene sequences needed for transcription into the production of thc trichomes. the only problem is... genetic engineering. after you know the genes you need, you cant necessarily isolate them from a plant. you would actually have to artificially construct DNA, find a totipotent and undifferentiated cell without a nucleus and stick your artificial strand in there. the same concept is being done with stem cells. 
you can google it. 

what i found interesting was that geneticist were isolating gene sequences responsible for epidermal and hair cell production in sheep. what they are trying to accomplish is growing "super wool" without the sheep. imagine just a strip of sheep skin in a petri dish that grows wool constantly. 

insane. 
now imagine growing some sort of massive trichome attached to the glandular epidermal layer of cannabis(the actual part wher thc is produced, the trichome is actually just for storage). 

theoretically you wouldnt need light or electricity. just a petri dish with the right proteins carbs and other organic components. man that would be sweet. the precursor to the clone wars. roflmao.


----------



## Rollinderty (May 12, 2008)

Killer tomatoe clone wars OMFGOATBBQ!


----------



## TMB77 (May 13, 2008)

alright, i've tried to peruse the whole thread, but cant read for the next half hour before posting.

as someone who just received his BS in plant biology, minor in genetics, and has been transforming various plants for the past 2 years...I have to speak up.

I've given this a LOT of thought

heres the deal. First you have to figure out which gene or MUCH more likely gene FAMILY is responsible for cannabinoid production. this is NOT an easy task...you basically have to create knock-out mutants (plants you've managed to silence one single gene of) and screen them all for one without cannabinoids. if you could do that, you'd know which gene was responsible for/part of the family responsible for cannabinoid production.

at that point, you'd create the DNA, and as a poster stated above you could use agrobacterium to deliver a genetic construct. although, you would definitely need a REGULAR cell WITH a nucleus. 

You would create a genetic construct with multiple copies of that specific gene you think is responsible for cannabinoid production, and if you were able to get it stably incorporated into the genome of a single cell, you could manipulate it using hormones to grow into a whole new plant. at that point you've got transformed plant, hopefully with the gene responsible for cannabinoid production.

you'd have to grow it out to at LEAST three generations to see if the gene was stably transformed. not to mention the litany of DNA/RNA/protein tests you'd need to do to check for translation and transcription of the genetic products.

basically...its not as easy as everyone thinks, and the limiting factor would definitely be money. this endeavor would cost a LOT, given all the growing, genetic screening, secrecy, personnel, etc etc etc. 

TRUST ME...I work at this stuff all day, and dream about the day i'll be able to set up my own shop and FINALLY create the perfect MJ strain.

It'll happen...i'll find that rich pothead who wants to put a few million in venture capital towards this idea (and dont kid yourself...a few million would probably just cover the first five years, lab equipment/space is expensive) and be patient...because this could EASILY take a decade or more to do.


----------



## pokey (May 13, 2008)

So I think that post right there tells us what we need to do. Get together a few million and a few buckets of patience. It can be done!


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 14, 2008)

MJ has a really short Maturing time in controlled indoor enviroments..

I can grow hundereds of generations in the time of 5 years..

I think a decade is completely overstated..

But still it is essentially what I had said in a earlier post. LOL

Still if you did, it would classified by the DEA, the same so what does it accomplish... NADA


----------



## PolymeraseChainReaction (May 14, 2008)

Listen up stonermonkeys - this shit is indeed complicated and it takes a trained molecular biologist to do such things. Basically you are transforming the gene for the enzyme that makes THC _from_ another starting compound. In other words you can put the THC synthase gene into another plant. Second of all, since this gene is now incorporated into the genetic material (the DNA) of the new plant, it will pass it on to its offspring. It has all been done actually by some Japanese biologists check it out here if you can get access (you might need to use a university computer system that has the journal subscription.) It's interesting stuff but not really practical for just anyone to do. Further, I'm sure it would be possible to make any plant capable of producing THC illegal, and also I doubt it all plants would prove to be effective hosts for this process.


----------



## PolymeraseChainReaction (May 14, 2008)

here's the paper:
The Gene Controlling Marijuana Psychoactivity: MOLECULAR CLONING AND HETEROLOGOUS EXPRESSION OF {Delta}1-TETRAHYDROCANNABINOLIC ACID SYNTHASE FROM CANNABIS SATIVA L. -- Sirikantaramas et al. 279 (3: 39767 -- Journal of Biological Chemistry


----------



## PolymeraseChainReaction (May 14, 2008)

so here is the nucleotide sequence for the gene that codes for THC synthetase enzyme, how f' in cool is that???? these letters are indeed sacred!

1 aaaaaaatca ttaggactga agaaaaatga attgctcagc attttccttt tggtttgttt
61 gcaaaataat atttttcttt ctctcattcc atatccaaat ttcaatagct aatcctcgag
121 aaaacttcct taaatgcttc tcaaaacata ttcccaacaa tgtagcaaat ccaaaactcg
181 tatacactca acacgaccaa ttgtatatgt ctatcctgaa ttcgacaata caaaatctta
241 gattcatctc tgatacaacc ccaaaaccac tcgttattgt cactccttca aataactccc
301 atatccaagc aactatttta tgctctaaga aagttggctt gcagattcga actcgaagcg
361 gtggccatga tgctgagggt atgtcctaca tatctcaagt cccatttgtt gtagtagact
421 tgagaaacat gcattcgatc aaaatagatg ttcatagcca aactgcgtgg gttgaagccg
481 gagctaccct tggagaagtt tattattgga tcaatgagaa gaatgagaat cttagttttc
541 ctggtgggta ttgccctact gttggcgtag gtggacactt tagtggagga ggctatggag
601 cattgatgcg aaattatggc cttgcggctg ataatattat tgatgcacac ttagtcaatg
661 ttgatggaaa agttctagat cgaaaatcca tgggagaaga tctgttttgg gctatacgtg
721 gtggtggagg agaaaacttt ggaatcattg cagcatggaa aatcaaactg gttgctgtcc
781 catcaaagtc tactatattc agtgttaaaa agaacatgga gatacatggg cttgtcaagt
841 tatttaacaa atggcaaaat attgcttaca agtatgacaa agatttagta ctcatgactc
901 acttcataac aaagaatatt acagataatc atgggaagaa taagactaca gtacatggtt
961 acttctcttc aatttttcat ggtggagtgg atagtctagt cgacttgatg aacaagagct
1021 ttcctgagtt gggtattaaa aaaactgatt gcaaagaatt tagctggatt gatacaacca
1081 tcttctacag tggtgttgta aattttaaca ctgctaattt taaaaaggaa attttgcttg
1141 atagatcagc tgggaagaag acggctttct caattaagtt agactatgtt aagaaaccaa
1201 ttccagaaac tgcaatggtc aaaattttgg aaaaattata tgaagaagat gtaggagctg
1261 ggatgtatgt gttgtaccct tacggtggta taatggagga gatttcagaa tcagcaattc
1321 cattccctca tcgagctgga ataatgtatg aactttggta cactgcttcc tgggagaagc
1381 aagaagataa tgaaaagcat ataaactggg ttcgaagtgt ttataatttt acgactcctt
1441 atgtgtccca aaatccaaga ttggcgtatc tcaattatag ggaccttgat ttaggaaaaa
1501 ctaatcatgc gagtcctaat aattacacac aagcacgtat ttggggtgaa aagtattttg
1561 gtaaaaattt taacaggtta gttaaggtga aaactaaagt tgatcccaat aattttttta
1621 gaaacgaaca aagtatccca cctcttccac cgcatcatca ttaattatct ttaaatagat
1681 atatttccct tatcaattag ttaatcatta taccatacat acatttattg tatatagttt
1741 atctactcat attatgtatg ctcccaagta tgaaaatcta cattagaact gtgtagacaa
1801 tcataagata tatttaataa aataaattgt ctttcttatt tcaatagcaa ataaaataat
1861 attattttaa aaaaaaaaaa aaaaa


----------



## PolymeraseChainReaction (May 14, 2008)

and for my boy that thinks it will take 10 years....um fella? it's been done. try lookin shit up once it awhile.


----------



## ORECAL (May 14, 2008)

PolymeraseChainReaction said:


> and for my boy that thinks it will take 10 years....um fella? it's been done. try lookin shit up once it awhile.



so are you working on this idea right now? you have something going in the way of making this happen? 

even though the DEA would just make the new plant illegal too, but whatever.


----------



## PolymeraseChainReaction (May 14, 2008)

no, im not working on it now. if i wanted to do it i would need lab equipment that i do not have and cannot afford. i would need at least a hundred grand or access to a university lab...which i actually have...damn now that i think of it maybe i could do it...but i'm graduating in a week soo there goes that idea. anyway, this kind of thing is done all the time in plant bio labs, especially at my school, it just aint done with the THC gene because, well, that would be illegal. SO. the reason no one sees this happening is because in order to do it you need to be 1. a pretty slick molec biologist (prolly at least a grad student) and 2. have access to a fully equipped lab. If you had these things you could just read some of the literature by labs that have already done this experiment and basically copy them. it really wouldn't be that hard...as is standard for scientific papers they give a details methods section so that everything can be replicated. but in reality i don't know how efficient their technique is. rather than go through all of this it would probably be more efficient to make synthetic THC, in which case you would have to go consult some organic chemists. All in all, i think just growin some bud is still more efficient and much easier. i wonder, however, if anyone has grafted weed to other plants. that would be much easier and might look kinda cool....but of course it wouldn't be self proliferating, nor would it be as conspicuous. cheers and smoke weed everyday.


----------



## HippieMan (May 14, 2008)

or you could just breed a bunch of strains that dont have any smell, presto a strain with no smell at all presto


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 14, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> or you could just breed a bunch of strains that dont have any smell, presto a strain with no smell at all presto


FUCK YES now there is an idea worth the time and money...

Like I said keep weed the beautiful plant it is and alter it to be better...

And to the guy with 5 posts two posts above this one...

PLEASE MR JUST OUTA COLLEGE BIO CHEMIST, dont come on here and lie about your background to feel cool... 

You googled a paper and all of a sudden your a plant bioligist, I dont believe you, and seriosly lame buddy.


----------



## pokey (May 14, 2008)

Even if he did just google it, it's correct info.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 14, 2008)

AlphaNoN said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif] * Biochem 101: How to design a Cannabis-equivalent citrus plant* [/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Step One:*
> Biochemically isolate all the required enzymes for the production of THC.[/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Step Two:*
> Perform N-terminal sequencing on isolated enzymes, design degenerate PCR (polymerase chain reaction) primers and amplify the genes. [/FONT]
> ...


yeah, but does the'new cali orange' get you as high as weed? will this lead to a sub-culture of 'juicing'?! are these oranges going to cause munchies, or delusional ideas about growing tropicali orange juice? will it be approved by the FDA(or will they have to make a t.v. ad with lots of contraindications in order to get the FDA fast track?) so many questions...what was the question?!


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 14, 2008)

pokey said:


> Even if he did just google it, it's correct info.


You know there have been 4 total guys who have come into this thread claiming they know what to do to make this work..

All 4 have said different things about how to accomplish it..

Im not knowlegable in this at all, I am not claiming to..

But any body can sound intelligent with a lot of words...

If you want I will go back through the thread and post all 4 different prospectable ways that various "EXPERTS" have said it is possible...

maybe one will be right or close....


----------



## pokey (May 14, 2008)

All of the ways that have been suggested are correct to some degree, but some take more knowledge and resources, others take more time, etc... As for me, I just know what I've learned from google and school classes.


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 14, 2008)

You know what Pokey I like you, you seem like a well reserved intelligent individual...

many grows to you my friend....


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 14, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> FUCK YES now there is an idea worth the time and money...
> 
> Like I said keep weed the beautiful plant it is and alter it to be better...
> 
> ...


aaahhl trah naht ta' cunfewz y'all with mah hah fallutin' college B.S. talk! cuz even tho' aah aaam superior in maaah intellectuable capacities...aah don't never look dawn awn y'all...aah know you cain't help the fact yer a RE-tard, and caint pernawnce all the 40 dollar words aah cain!


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 14, 2008)

but seriously....on a less mad scientist vein...if you want to grow weed under thier noses, get something with super wide or narrow leaves,ditch the fan leaves, and train the stem crazy bonsai, as a 'potted plant' with companion plants like mint and flowers....don't ask me how I know this works.


----------



## uberpea (May 15, 2008)

It is genetically possible. They have taken the light up gene from fireflies and have put it into tobacco plants and even in mice. crazy shit man

Later.


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 15, 2008)

really tobbaco???

why...


----------



## pokey (May 15, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> You know what Pokey I like you, you seem like a well reserved intelligent individual...
> 
> many grows to you my friend....


Why thank you.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 16, 2008)

natmoon said:


> What we really need these scientists to do is make some kind of spores that grow into trichomes off of a piece of paper


now that's thinkin;!!! can I have a hit of that(whatever youre smoking at the moment)?!


----------



## RandomJesus (May 16, 2008)

Tomacco. Tomarijuana.


----------



## smartbadguy (May 17, 2008)

that shit is hard to do


----------



## stiffer (May 17, 2008)

they have a strain called duckfoot that doesnt look like marijuana


----------



## jizzle96 (May 17, 2008)

http://www.cannabisculture.com/artiles/4292.html 


be amazed, this same strain mark emery managed to breed with another one and made it really potent but with the same non marijuana look, he actually told a story of him goin on a plane with 2 of them and not a sole noticed or even questioned what he had...its amazing and i tink since he's gonna be put away for a long time we will never be able to get seeds, well mayb....hopefully he releases them b4 he goes to jail....it would be amazing


----------



## jizzle96 (May 17, 2008)

stiffer said:


> they have a strain called duckfoot that doesnt look like marijuana


and ducksfoot doesnt really look like a typical marijuana tree but it grows in pretty much the same way and during flowering it does look like marijuana, still for the person who has no clue what marijuana is would never know


----------



## jizzle96 (May 17, 2008)

Complete Seed Listing - cannabismarijuana.com Marijuana Seeds  better give major props for this, i'm gonna buy a few hundred of those ABC and see if i can breed them to something else, get the look and a huge high with no problem....should be a long but fun project


----------



## tripmix (May 18, 2008)

What we need is a thc producing giant redwood that buds every year, you could pass it down trough generations. Like this here is my great great great +++++grandfathers 800 year old cannabis tree. It started spreading and it's weed like genes have made it take over the entire forest and killed every other plant here. A forest fire here would get people stoned on the moon.


----------



## Chronntec (May 19, 2008)

hahaha

I have just one question.....WHY.

Just move to Canada if those damn marijuana laws got you down.

If you want THC from a different plant there is no way you will get the same amounts as pot, it will not taste amazing like good chronic does, there will never be the variety like there is with weed, and it will never be as good.

Pipe dream..haha

You wouldnt make any money off it, by the time it is made it would be illegal.

Why not just make some brownies, or if your desperate just get a bud buster and rape some chronic of some crystal, then liquefy the very potent crystal and inject it into an apple, or better yet an orange. If this didnt just break down and destroy the THC then you can get high....or you could cut out all the previous steps, and just roll the weed after busting it, then enjoy the delicious untainted fruit.


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 19, 2008)

chronic=schwag around here



Chronntec said:


> hahaha
> 
> I have just one question.....WHY.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamberro (May 19, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> whatever, I love smoking weed, what the fuck is hash oil s'posed to be anyway, why do I need it. and since it's hash OIL I'm assuming you can't roll it up


Take the two words "hash" and "oil" and you have "hash oil". It's hash, with oil. Pretty linear stuff.
Rub a cig or J in some oil. Boys have been buying my THCaps just to give their cigs an extra kick.


----------



## SmokeAronAnonAthon (May 20, 2008)

we need to invent a form of edible algae that grows everywhere with thc mmmmm i wish id be a moldy mofoka


----------



## ganjagoddess (May 20, 2008)

humbo jumbo said:


> chronic=schwag around here


Really, not around here.

Homegorwn is called.

Ganja, Chronic, Dank, Headies, Nug, Dro, ect.

We call Mid grade,

Regs, PK, Mids...

And Swag is:

Stress, Brick, Dirt, Swiz, Swiggles, Crap, and Ughh that looks like some ass smuggled poop....

you know though swag really holds a market through out the US.
So many people prefer the quantity to quality..

Old timers mostly who bitch about the "potency" of todays pot, or the HIGH cost versus what you get..

Of course they will all lose the sperm count from smoking seeds, while we will supposedly according to the UK PM GB become more likely to develop Mental health problems...

LOL

Mental health probs, that why I started smoking pot, I already had that shit.

Sorry to add to your bad statisics...

GG


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 20, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> HELL NO! I will make a secret-underground lab! I will make this! you all will worship me, and I shall be stoned! anyway.....so I gots a question. doesn't thc need to be heated to a certain degree before it becomes active? I don't think an orange would burn that well. what about using a flower instead of an orange or whatever. something that produces something that can be smoked


ever eat hash?


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (May 21, 2008)

I don't want to dis on this idea because If this was sucessfully done, wow. That would be a pretty neat plant. I do wonder, however, at the feasability of such an undertaking. Now I'm not a chemist or anything, but even if someone were to invest the hundreds of millions or even billions that this would cost, isn't there a still chance that it might turn out to be a failure, and impossible to do afterall? The investment doesn't necessarily insure success, does it?
The other drawback I see is that since the undertaking of such an experiment would be so large, some kind of oversight is inevitable, meaning your new plant would probably be illegal to produce or sell anywhere other than The Netherlands (and who knows even about there, the implications of such a plant sre incredible, new laws/policies etc.). is this really feasable or are these just pipe dreams?
Obviously some people on this forum are very knowledgable, maybe one of those people might be able to shed light on this aspect of the subject.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (May 21, 2008)

tripmix said:


> What we need is a thc producing giant redwood that buds every year, you could pass it down trough generations. Like this here is my great great great +++++grandfathers 800 year old cannabis tree. It started spreading and it's weed like genes have made it take over the entire forest and killed every other plant here. A forest fire here would get people stoned on the moon.


 
If you are looking to get into Cannabis breeding and are interested in plants that can spread and create their own 'natural' wild crops, you don't need to go so far. If you live in an area where the winters are short or relatively warm (ie. near the equator), many varieties will grow wild and do! I mean, the shit people grow indoors wasn't always there, and they call it 'weed' for a reason.
Also this new batch of auto-flowering plants have great promise even in more northern climes. Depending on your grow-season's length, even in southern Canada or the Northern USA, you can get at least 3 generations per season, even more further south. And suppose you undertook a back-yard genetics experiment, breeding the hardiest auto-flowerer you can find with a cannibis indica variety that is both extremely hardy and resistant to cold temperatures. It might be possible, after several back-crosses and in-breedings (you would kind of have to know what you were doing), to plant a group of seeds or full grown females and males that haven't yet fully flowered, and let those plants pollinate themselves and go several generations before winter. If you've done your breeding right you might even be able to breed a plant hardy enough to survive through the winter and continue the cycle again the next year and the year after that.
You would have to keep your breeding records so you would know when to go and weed out some excess males right before the females flowered if you planned on harvesting bud without seeds. If you moved away though, the plants should be able to keep on going without you, and maybe hungry deers would eat the flowers and carry your seeds all over the state! 
thats kind of a pipe dream too, but I think its a little more plausible than many of the other suggestions. Someday I might try this out, If we can over-grow the establishment there will be a better chance of legalization. Make a strain that grows wild all over America and produces smokeable bud (although there would be a potential reduction in potency after several generations) multiple times per year and it will be much harder to keep it illegal... I hope, anyway.


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (May 21, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> That is fascinating. I WANT A SEED! I hereby guarantee whomever; that I will dedicate my growing life to raising that seed in a fitting and proper manner. In addition, I promise to spread the seed of this beautiful new plant far and wide and singing its praises to the end of my days. In fact, I will legally change my name to Johnny Orangeweed.
> 
> Please bless ME with a Orangeweed seed.
> 
> Thank you.



Im cruising down to the campus to see if dude still works there


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 22, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Take the two words "hash" and "oil" and you have "hash oil". It's hash, with oil. Pretty linear stuff.
> Rub a cig or J in some oil. Boys have been buying my THCaps just to give their cigs an extra kick.


 
well, yeah, kinda figured, but all well, don't give a damn. I like bud. what I want to do, is basically just get the weed to grow different(not the buds, just the rest of the plant) I want it to grow like some kinda vine! let that shit grow up the side of my house!


----------



## MrFishy (May 22, 2008)

I remember my first "pot" growing book included a section on grafting pot to hops, or visa versa.


----------



## didjman89 (May 22, 2008)

sounds like an amazing idea.

im a horticulture student and when i become a millionaire off of something im definatly going to fund studies on this


----------



## 300zxfairlady (May 23, 2008)

....... why not just grow some mutant plants?

Its a flower!
its a shrub!
NO!.... its... MARIJUANA??


Grown in Austrailia. High THC content. Not A.F. Selected mutants were interbred. Many generations. Will aparently be released by Dr. Chronic in the future.. not too sure about it


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (May 23, 2008)

shit. I'd buy that. plant that bitch in my front yard


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 23, 2008)

300zxfairlady said:


> ....... why not just grow some mutant plants?
> 
> Its a flower!
> its a shrub!
> ...


Oh, thats awesome. Were did you find this information?!


----------



## Gutter (May 23, 2008)

storm22 said:


> ive eaten a graple a apple that tastes like grapes


that shit is hella good!!


----------



## MrFishy (May 23, 2008)

300zxfairlady said:


> Grown in Austrailia. High THC content. Not A.F. Selected mutants were interbred. Many generations. Will aparently be released by Dr. Chronic in the future.. not too sure about it


I've seen the future and this may be it, as long as it doesn't taste like a shrub.
Very, VERY cool!


----------



## jizzle96 (May 23, 2008)

300zxfairlady said:


> ....... why not just grow some mutant plants?
> 
> Its a flower!
> its a shrub!
> ...


Great stealing respect, i posted about that plant on page 10, even gave the link of a place to get the plant, jeez dude


----------



## 300zxfairlady (May 23, 2008)

damn jizz, smoke a J or something. im not tryin to steal anything, i just didnt scroll thru 10 pages just to post some information up. Just thought that pics would be nice for people as 90% of people dont know about this strain just by name


----------



## TreeDweller79 (May 23, 2008)

That link on the other page doesn't take me anywhere, is that the duckfoot pictured above.


----------



## brooklyn87 (May 23, 2008)

good post ...............


----------



## Charlie Green (May 24, 2008)

Here is few marijuana pics


----------



## Charlie Green (May 24, 2008)

Guys keep it oldschool... in future we are seeking that original marijuana plant... Dont find easy ways to get hie from the goverment laws... just overthrow them. Fight for your freedom... who tell's you what to smoke or what not to grow in your very own home.. fuck them... peace!


----------



## JiggyJogger (May 26, 2008)

Man if you could splice a mary J Plant with a venice fly trap or some carnivorous plants that would be the SHIT


----------



## greatdayn19 (May 26, 2008)

On an easier note, hopps is the only known plant that can be genetically crossed with a marijuana plant.. The plant has been said to retain equal amounts of thc but i doubt it would have any smoking quality... Maybe good for hash or somthing


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (May 26, 2008)

greatdayn19 said:


> On an easier note, hopps is the only known plant that can be genetically crossed with a marijuana plant.. The plant has been said to retain equal amounts of thc but i doubt it would have any smoking quality... Maybe good for hash or somthing


-I don't understand how this urban legend keeps propogating itself. Yes hops is the only plant other that cannabis itself that van be grafted... but NO... I repeat NO THC is transferred from one plant to they other. they share vital fluids and nutriends, not DNA. Like a transplantrd organ or more correctly a homemade siamese twin.


----------



## iblazethatkush (May 26, 2008)

AlphaNoN said:


> lol.. don't feed the trolls.. "WackyZach89".. looking for love in all the wrong places lol..


Fuckin A that's funny. Is that real? Lmao


----------



## AlphaNoN (May 27, 2008)

lol yeah it's real, probably a coincidence. But he hasn't popped up since then, and that's a pretty specific name combination so who knows..


----------



## JordanTheGreat (May 27, 2008)

boy... you put that muthafucka on BLAST!!! takes all kinds to fill the freeway...fuckin internet...


----------



## abwhite86 (Jun 12, 2008)

Youd Have To Spend Atleast 20 Years Perfecting This But Yet Again It Could Be Your Lifes Work Not A Bad Thing


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jun 12, 2008)

lmao, thats got to be him. The name is a pretty unique screen name.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 25, 2008)

protoplast isolate and fusion....i think i can ...i think i can....i think i can....


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jun 26, 2008)

instead of just putting thc into the plant, why not take the gene that tell the plant to make flowers and howto make flowers, and put that into trees and crap. cause personally I'd rather keep the same old bud. and this way you could walk down the street and pick a bud off the maple tree in your neighbors yard.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jun 27, 2008)

i didnt read this whole thread but i scientist from florida has done it he actually sent out about 500 seeds to anyone who requested them. havent heard of anything yet so it could be a hoax you'd think that shit would hit the fan. Thing is the feds caught up with him and couldnt charge him cause what he did wasn't against the law


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 28, 2008)

That was mentioned earlier in this thread and the story is a hoax.


----------



## rask (Jun 28, 2008)

*[edit] Botanical use*

Since chromosome segregation is driven by microtubules, colchicine is also used for inducing polyploidy in plant cells during cellular division by inhibiting chromosome segregation during meiosis; half the resulting gametes therefore contain no chromosomes, while the other half contain double the usual number of chromosomes (_i.e._, diploid instead of haploid as gametes usually are), and lead to embryos with double the usual number of chromosomes (_i.e._ tetraploid instead of diploid). While this would be fatal in animal cells, in plant cells it is not only usually well tolerated, but in fact frequently results in plants which are larger, hardier, faster growing, and in general more desirable than the normally diploid parents; for this reason, this type of genetic manipulation is frequently used in breeding plants commercially. In addition, when such a tetraploid plant is crossed with a diploid plant, the triploid offspring will be sterile, which may be commercially useful in itself by requiring growers to buy seed from the supplier, but also can often be induced to create a "seedless" fruit if pollinated (usually the triploid will also not produce pollen, therefore a diploid parent is needed to provide the pollen). This is the method used to create seedless watermelons, for instance. On the other hand, colchicine's ability to induce polyploidy can be exploited to render infertile hybrids fertile, as is done when breeding triticale from wheat and rye. Wheat is typically tetraploid and rye diploid, with the triploid hybrid infertile. Treatment with colchicine of triploid triticale gives fertile hexaploid triticale.
When used to induce polyploidy in plants, colchicine is usually applied to the plant as a cream. It has to be applied to a growth point of the plant, such as an apical tip, shoot or sucker. Seeds can be presoaked in a colchicine solution before planting. As colchicine
*could be used *


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jun 28, 2008)

ok i like what your talking about. will you tell me in lamans terms how to do it with pot and were to buy colchicine and other things i would need to make a monster fast growing weed.


----------



## rask (Jun 29, 2008)

Just a bit of warning, colchicine is extremely poisonous, with effects similar to arsenic poisoning, it is absorbed through and skin point or internal, so anyone thinking of using it, first it would be probably extremely hard to find im thinking, secondly i would think thier would be regulations upon a substance poisonous through skin absortion, and you would need to be extremely carefull upon aplication.

also i am not sure as to waether the applied areas could be harvested, as with some fruits and pesticides it may still contain the chemical, it is still in reasearch phase as i last heard, so anyone concitering it would need to do alot of personal reasearch to see if it can be used, where to aquire, and weather its worth it.

just some thoughts, dont want anyone getting hurt.

still a remarkable effect, as the plant gets cancer it accelerates into massive growth.
now i had a question do you all think that the seeds would carry the accelerated growth pattern if taken from a plant which has experienced the mutation??
as it is a cell mutation i would think that if applied early enough it could be passed down and produce a more quickly growing plant, just a though.

Happy Smoking! - Matt


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 29, 2008)

polyploid cannabis really offer no improvement, it was once sought as the holy grail of cannabis in theory, but when it was done nothing improvement wise really happened...


----------



## rask (Jun 29, 2008)

lol so the mutation had no general effect upon the thc producing genes?? then you would have to isolate them


----------



## immrtlreiku (Oct 22, 2008)

polyploidy why stop there. Lets go for ten chromosomes.


----------



## Loki7 (Oct 25, 2008)

AlphaNoN said:


> LoL "plant scientist" (botanist). But if you did indeed insert the necessary gene to produce THC into another plant via bacterial vector it *would* pass it on to it's offspring, that's how Monsanto created it's RoundUp Ready crops. An interesting side effect would be that once released into the wild your hybrid would "infect" other plants of the same species via cross pollination causing a percentage of their offspring to produce THC as well.


He's talking about a virial vector rather than a bacterial vector, that, (like on, I think, ponsettias) won't transfer to seeds.

Edit: Ooops re-read that and that was exactly your point.... I'm high...

2nd Edit: Monsanto is the devil... incorporated.

-Loki


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 25, 2008)

Did i not mention that a scientist from Florida sucsessfully bread THC Oranges?


----------



## Loki7 (Oct 25, 2008)

707DankSmoker said:


> Did i not mention that a scientist from Florida sucsessfully bread THC Oranges?


I saw that... it was debunked though.

-Loki


----------



## sikwidit bay kid 650 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats the best way to get ur 5 servings a day lol


----------



## Blueberryyum (Nov 6, 2008)

yes you can isolate any enzyme from any living organism and it will create the substance that it makes in the organism in a petri dish. I read about genetically altered tabacco plants thats are make to manufacture the same enzyme that makes fireflys glow check it out...http://campus.queens.edu/faculty/jannr/Genetics/images/dnatech/fluorescentTobacco.jpg so basically it would be very very very plauseable to isolate the THC producing enzymes. While were at it... lets take all the enzymes that make cannabanoids and put them into to other plants!


----------



## Blueberryyum (Nov 6, 2008)

The enzyme that manufactures THC is Tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase


----------



## Blueberryyum (Nov 6, 2008)

The only problem would be making the non-cannabis plant produce cannabigerolic-acid which what Tetrahydrocannabinolic acid synthase uses to make THC. You have put every enzyme that makes all the precursors of THC into its genetic make up. And that would be the tricky part.


----------



## Blueberryyum (Nov 6, 2008)

On my next grow my crapiest female plant will go to science and I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## namenottaken (Nov 6, 2008)

uberpea said:


> It is genetically possible. They have taken the light up gene from fireflies and have put it into tobacco plants and even in mice. crazy shit man
> 
> Later.


Glow in the dark pot?!?!? SWEET


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey all,

I know i am about to revive a thread thats 2.5 years old but it has some good info that pertains to my point (which would just be a new thread if not here anyway).

Ive read through the whole thing and i am in the process of majoring in genetic biology know and a good portion of the information seems accurate. 
Many people point out that any lab with the neccesary equipment probably wouldnt let you work on your "drug plants". 

However... :]
I would like to point out that there are companys on the internet that will sequence genes and put them in vectors for you. 
SO someone needs to research the gene to produce THC (look at the dna sequence and the tobacoo/yeast study (also i think the University of Michigan just sequenced the THC gene too). Then take this vector you bought for roughly $150-500 (looked it up). Using some easily obtainable/DIY lab equipment and plant hormones you can take a small amount of "plant stem cells" or non differentiated cells and apply the vector to them. Now these cells will have the new dna. Grow these cells and produce your new altered clone with thc gene in it.

This would be putting THC into something like tomatos (or different herb that had similar natural oils and thc precursors) 
OR (and i think more easily) would be to alter marijuanas DNA to make it look different and smell different and grow bigger/be able to pick off buds like apples.

Oh and just to remind everyone THC needs to be heated or bound to a fat in order for it to be psychoactive to you. AKA if you had thc in an orange and ate it or just ate a nug it wouldnt do much. So i dont know that putting thc in oranges or any fruit would really be that helpful anyway.

Im going to be a bio grad student in a few years and ill either have access to a lab or just order the vector online. Ill keep yall posted.


----------



## bushybush (Mar 8, 2011)

Good sir! I shall require ten bushels of your finest "Trainwreck Tomatoes".


----------



## SuperFreak (Aug 8, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Oh and just to remind everyone THC needs to be heated or bound to a fat in order for it to be psychoactive to you. AKA if you had thc in an orange and ate it or just ate a nug it wouldnt do much. So i dont know that putting thc in oranges or any fruit would really be that helpful anyway.
> 
> Im going to be a bio grad student in a few years and ill either have access to a lab or just order the vector online. Ill keep yall posted.


Actually it can bind to a Fat, or sugars. So, It many bind to the sugars in the fruit. Not sure how fast it would degrade though, so it may still be pointless.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just wondering what health risks genetically modified marijuana may pose. Lately I've given much thought to long term effects on our bodies by ingesting lab modified foods and really don't trust these giant corporations or our govt. saying "don't worry it's OK!" 

From what I understand when GMO foods started coming into the market producers were required to label it as such, but consumers were not buying it , so the producers lobbied to have the labeling removed because it adversly affected their business, and our Govt. capitulated... screw the health of the people it's all about big business


----------

